# how should i sell large projects



## KiritoTanaka (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm a 16 year old woodworker, I've been doing it for two years and been selling bowls for a little over half a year. lately, my attention has been more on furniture. I've done a few furniture projects and am thinking of making some to sell. but selling online is an issue, being a minor makes it hard to find a place to sell (i cant use Etsy yet) also shipping is not pleasant and I think the extra charges will make it harder to sell (selling a table for $150 and charging $150 to ship it doesn't seem reasonable). I'm wondering if there's a local business I can use to sell larger projects, but I can't find anything like that. can someone help?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

GT - could you post photos of your best selling items ?
what kind of woods are you using in your projects ?
where in the world are you located ?
you could approach some of your local furniture stores and show them samples of your work.
maybe they would take a chance on you by commission sales. (if you meet their caliber of craftsmanship).
CraigsList is another option - if you have good photos to really showcase your work.
I think that members here that sell merchandise via the internet will agree
that professional photos (or lack thereof) will make or break your sale.

.

.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Where you are makes a big difference in that. If you are near a historic area there may be consignment shops that work with local artists. I am in Annapolis and there is a gallery called "Local By Design" that essentially rents out shelf space for local handmade items. Items that have some connection to the area do particularly well with tourists.

Best of luck and post some of your projects for us to see.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

In my area, we have a huge farmer's market during the summer - Wednesday night and Saturday morning. Tons of vendors selling crafts & other non-food stuff. If it were me, I'd start with something like that. Minimal investment to start, no shipping hassles, and you know you'll have a lot of traffic. Locally, I've seen several businesses that started that way - with a booth/tent/etc at the farmers market, and after they had success, then transitioned it to a full time business. I think that, at your age, the worst thing you could do is try to go too big too fast.

It's not quite the same, but I would post your stuff on Craigslist - I've had really good luck selling there.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I work a full-time job and do some woodworking on the side to raise money for more tools. I've built a facebook page and an instagram feed and distributed business cards to friends, co-workers, &c. I've got more work than I can keep up with part-time. I have no intention of leaving my job but at 16 you are probably in school so it should be a similar situation. It doesn't take much to take up all of your time. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Facebook marketplace. Craigslist.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Sell your furniture wholesale. You make it. they sell it. Mass production is key here. I introduced a end table and sold 100 in a couple months.

Be ready to work if your products sell. Furniture companies will order a lot of product.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Sell your furniture wholesale. You make it. they sell it. Mass production is key here. I introduced a end table and sold 100 in a couple months.
> 
> Be ready to work if your products sell. Furniture companies will order a lot of product.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


That's awesome. What are you selling?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Find out where your local craft shows are (parks, churches, senior citizen centers, etc.). Most stores that will sell on consignment, will usually get 40% to 50% of the selling price. Know your costs. Check with your shop teacher at your school for advise. I'm sure he would be willing to give good info. Also check with the smaller local hardware stores in your area, some of them could give you some info. Ours has a Master Woodworker behind the service desk. Find out if there a local woodworkers club in your area.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Find out where your local craft shows are (parks, churches, senior citizen centers, etc.). Most stores that will sell on consignment, will usually get 40% to 50% of the selling price. Know your costs.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Not trying to pick on you just speaking in general terms about consignment.

That is one thing I will NEVER do. If they cant take some of the risk of being in business, they are not going to be a partner of mine.

Business is a partnership. You are taking a risk making the product in hopes that is sells a lot. They are taking the risk of having the store front. BOTH of you should get paid.

In my experience, the stores that asked me to do consignment, are not selling crap anyways. And dont have money either.

Rich, that table is a solid oak chairside end table. Margins are a little thin, but I came out decent.


----------



## KiritoTanaka (Aug 20, 2018)

cwwoodworking, that sounds awesome but like many things, I think my age would block me. how do you sell them to the company? are there certain things they look for? id love to try it when i get my own business


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

This is going to sound extremely un-original, but here it is with production furniture.

Go to potential stores and look at what they sell and copy it. I mean don't copy the product and their business model to a T. But take their design/idea and make it your own. Offer something they can't get from their current supply. This could be in the form of service or type of wood.

Chances are you will be more expensive than mass produced products and that's ok. But you can't be silly. What I mean is if their most expensive dining table is 2500$. Your not getting in there with a table they would have to sell for 5000$

The end table I was speaking about above was copied from an import company. Of course I was quit a bit more expensive. But I offer shipping on a set schedule, solid oak(Chinese don't do oak very well at all), and customization of finish. Import end tables are all KD. Mine are all ready asssembled.

Sorry if doesn't sound glamorous. The truth about mass produced furniture is there are a lot of people that buy run of the mill stuff than the exotic.

On the selling/business side. Be professional, polite, and persistent.

Get business cards, have brochures, catalogs, finish sample boards.

Below is an example of my finish board. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)




----------

